# levoxyl...recall



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.thyroid.org/levoxyl-recall/

Found this on a Facebook page....


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

jsgarden1 said:


> http://www.thyroid.org/levoxyl-recall/
> 
> Found this on a Facebook page....


greeeeeeaaaaaatttttttt...

Thank you for sharing. I guess I'll be switching.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hold on there.......

Not ALL Levoxyl is being recalled....only certain lot numbers. The problem is an unusual odor in SOME of the 100+ count bottles. The medication is supposed to be safe even with the odor. Again, only certain lot numbers have been recalled and this may or may not affect your pharmacist.

http://www.aboutlawsuits.com/levoxyl-recall-odor-problems-44563/


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

"I love the smell of stinky Levoxyl in the morning..."


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

bigfoot said:


> "I love the smell of stinky Levoxyl in the morning..."


Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Great movie, BTW. :anim_32:

Sorry to read that Levoxyl might not be available again to 2014. I liked that it was cheap and easy to find. I wonder if pharmacies won't dispense it now due to the recall and potential liability, even though there likely isn't anything technically wrong with it.

Man, Abbott Labs (who make name-brand Synthroid) must be loving this. First the change in Armour and subsequent run on it and other desiccated products a few years ago, forcing many back onto T4-only. Now this. Time to buy some stock!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> http://www.thyroid.org/levoxyl-recall/
> 
> Found this on a Facebook page....


Oh, what a bummer! Not too long ago, Armour was off the market for 18 months. That was a scary time.

I am sorry for those who will be left scurrying about trying to find something comparable.

Another disaster albeit temporary!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wanted to let y'all (I lived in Tennessee once, so I can say y'all) know that I received a letter from my mail order pharmacy about my Levoxyl. Here's what it said:

_We would like to inform you that one of your medications, Levoxyl, is on long term backorder from the manufacturer. We have been informed by the manufacturer that this medication will not be available until sometime in 2014. We are alerting you of this to help reduce the chance of any order delay when your next refill is placed....(blah, blah, blah...)_


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Same experience here the other day. I tried to get my Levoxyl prescription filled and was informed that they don't know when they will have it back in stock -- this was a hospital pharmacy, too. If *they* can't get it right now, nobody can. Bummer, as it was my go-to cheap and consistent T4 med (not to mention, gluten free). Thanks a lot, Pfizer.

Anybody have experience with Tirosint? LOL


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Same here. No Levoxyl at pharmacy.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> Bummer, as it was my go-to cheap and consistent T4 med


Yep! My doc's nurse calls it a "generic name brand"--you get the consistency, but at a lower price.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I know a friend who takes Levoxyl and she just refilled her prescription with no problems. She's here in Texas and uses a mail order pharmacy that refills her prescription 3 months at a time. She also hasn't gotten any letters or calls about it not being available. Weird.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I checked with the pharmacist last month and this recall only pertained to a certain group of pills, not all of them.

I wouldn't concern myself about it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, the letter I referred to above instructed me to get a new prescription for a different name brand or generic, since I am prescribed Levoxyl with no substitutions.

I take 137 mcg.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

At our pharmacy we are now unable to order levoxyl from our supplier, at all.

Some people were probably okay for a while because their pharmacy had bottles that were unaffected by the recall still in stock. Once they run out, that's it. I don't think Pfizer is currently producing it.


----------

